# Campbell hausfeld not working



## Eyeseeyou (Jul 23, 2020)

I am a novice at best but I will try to be thorough. I have a 20 gallon ch that I got when my grandfather passed away and it worked when he had it but has not worked for me. It's an oil pump system I turn it on and it pumps for roughly 1 minute or less and the electric motor overheats and shuts off. I have replaced the check valve and pressure switch. Same thing happens. Today I disconnected the pump from the check valve and turned it on and it took off faster than it ever has with amazing pressure. I took apart the valve and it is in great shape and works as it should. So I attached the valve to the pump but left the valve disconnected from the tank. It ran a little slower and ran for about 2 minutes and the electric motor overheated and shut off. So when there is more pressure the electric motor overheats. 
Is the electric motor bad? 
What should I look at next? 
Please help.


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

*Eyeseeyou*
,
There could be a couple of things that are wrong, if you ask the right question the answer will be obvious. What you need to do first is get your hands on an ammeter. They are like $10 at harbor freight or borrow one if you can. Next you need to separate the power wires and clamp on the ammeter on one of the wires (not the ground wire). run compressor and see how many amps are drawn at highest load (highest air pressure). On the motor it lists the FLA in amps. This is the maximum HP this motor can provide at the rated voltage. See if you are exceeding that rating. Is the motor humming, getting hot and popping the thermal overload?

Stephen


----------



## Eyeseeyou (Jul 23, 2020)

Thank you, the motor is getting hot and popping the thermal overload every time. I have an ammeter and I will test that.


----------

